# Problem seeing while driving



## jasondwade (Oct 23, 2009)

I have a snowdogg plow. I have a dangeroud problem of not being able to see while driving on roads that aren't well lit, especially when it's snowing. My plow lights are reflecting off the back off my plow and can't see AT ALL! Any advice or anyone experiencing this problem?


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

adjust your plow lights up higher.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Sounds like your lights are pointing down too sharply or your plow is WAY too high.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I painted the back of my plow flat black. Helps a lot. also try not lifting the plow all the way up.


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

Or add a spacer to raise the mounting point of the lights.


----------



## jasondwade (Oct 23, 2009)

mayhem;1157232 said:


> Sounds like your lights are pointing down too sharply or your plow is WAY too high.


Yeah, I ride with it all the way up and tilted some, but afraid it might catch on the road. I tried lowering it some the other night, but still was very difficult to see. It doesn't look like there's much room to raise them up.


----------



## shadowmaker (Dec 18, 2010)

I always angle the blade to one side, most of the time all the way to the right. Then drop the blade down some. If you have it too high, it ll block the radiator and cause the truck to overheat, at least on mine it does. Then I loosen the bolts on the lights and angle them up until they are pointing out to the point I can see.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

take a wrench and loosen the lights. put the plow all the way up and adjust them to were you can see.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Do you have a good set of light? the cheapys suck! I had the $99 petersons and hated them, so I switch to the old style boss and it's a night and day differance,. So what do you have?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I moved the lights up to where there are only 2 mounting bolts rather thans 4 plus have them pointing up a bit. still could be a bit higher snowdogg blades are just a bit too tall imo


----------



## jasondwade (Oct 23, 2009)

maverjohn;1157809 said:


> Do you have a good set of light? the cheapys suck! I had the $99 petersons and hated them, so I switch to the old style boss and it's a night and day differance,. So what do you have?


The factory ones from the HD


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry I need more then factory HD, are you talking hinker dealer?


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

mine kept moving down on me while I drove (meyer tube type) I got mad and welded the things to were I wanted them..

If you can not get them up high enuff, you can make brakets to rase them and bolt or weld thebrakets in place and remount your lights..

I never thought of painting the back of the blade black, but I can not realy see my blade when I am driving, guess I better open my eyes more. Mine is poly so the truck headlight (dang daytime running crap) just makes it glow, kinda neat I think....


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Dr Who;1176056 said:


> mine kept moving down on me while I drove (meyer tube type) I got mad and welded the things to were I wanted them..
> 
> If you can not get them up high enuff, you can make brakets to rase them and bolt or weld thebrakets in place and remount your lights..
> 
> I never thought of painting the back of the blade black, but I can not realy see my blade when I am driving, guess I better open my eyes more. Mine is poly so the truck headlight (dang daytime running crap) just makes it glow, kinda neat I think....


Meyer plows are setup totally different than the snowdoggs. They are easier to see over ainly due to the blade hieght meyers are very small compared to snowdoggs. I own both Look at the difference these are my 2:


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

WOW! That Snowdog makes the Meyer look like a toy! I never realized how tall the mold board is on them.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

I say Double WOW!!

I have never seen one like that, I do not think we get enuff snow here to call for a plow that big, heck that may be about the size the city uses to pretend ot clear the streets..

My Meyer plow wants to grow up to be a snowdogg LOL....

I can see why you all have problems seeing over that monster!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes big difference indeed, and yeah we dont get a ton of snow here either, the meyer is usually nice but last lyar with the big storm, the Snowdogg was nice


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

get a backrack and put spots on it or get a jeep light rack


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

kashman;1177702 said:


> get a backrack and put spots on it or get a jeep light rack


Dont know about your town/state but riding on the road with lights on up on top of the cab especially offroad only lights is illegal. Usually thats where I need more lighting is the roads rather than lots


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

HAHA! Looking at the pic, it looks like the snowdogg is going to gobble up that little meyer. Yellow blade looks scared too!
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

how do you like your snowdogg just curious ?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

pvtben121;1178892 said:


> how do you like your snowdogg just curious ?


Me? I like both of my plows I feel the snowdogg is just a bit to big for my needs sometimes when we only have these little 1-3" snowfalls otherwise I like it


----------

